# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Lỗi màn hình PC

## iposter

màn hình nhà em lúc khởi động thì màn hình cứ bị dãn ra em lại phải chỉnh lại ko pít làm sao mọi người chỉ giúp em với thanks[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

> màn hình nhà em lúc khởi động thì màn hình cứ bị dãn ra em lại phải chỉnh lại ko pít làm sao mọi người chỉ giúp em với thanks[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


bạn nên đưa thêm thông tin để aem xem xét, chứ bạn nói thế thì cũng hơi khó đó bạn à,,,,,

----------


## kenquay1

> màn hình nhà em lúc khởi động thì màn hình cứ bị dãn ra em lại phải chỉnh lại ko pít làm sao mọi người chỉ giúp em với thanks[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
màn hình của bạn là loại màn hình lcd hay crt? theo mình thì hiện tượng bạn mô tả thường xảy ra với màn hình crt hơn, vì lỗi của nó là do bóng hình của màn hình bị “già” các điểm ảnh không đều, hay bị co màn hình hiển thị. nếu mà màn hình có hiện tượng này thì đó là dấu hiệu để bạn nên thay một màn hình mới. 
chúc bạn may mắn.

----------


## bebannha

co cach khac phuc ko ban ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???

----------


## thichduthu

bạn post anh lên và nói chi tiết thêm để được giải đáp một chuẩn xác hơn nhé

----------


## sccom123

*cố lên bạn*

cách khắc phục là bạn nên mua màn hình mới nếu ko thi màn hình cũ sữa đc thi cung hư lại ak tốn tiền cũa !!

----------

